# Levsin, how to you use it for relief from IBS?



## ButtAches404 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've been on Levsin for a few years. But my prescribed dosage instructions don't seem to work well enough for me.

Here's what my bottle states:

Take 1-2 pills every 4-6 hours 15-30 minutes before eating.

My doctor tells me basically the same thing. But my doctor adds an extra dosage before bedtime. My doctor also told me only take them if I plan to eat, and not take them if I feel well.

If I have too much Levsin in my system I get constipated really bad.  The pain is unbearable. It's like someone squeezing the life out of me from the inside and outside at the same time. 

The pain only goes away after a long battle of a BM. Which I need to eat/drink gas & diarrhea inducing foods like: chocolate milk, brusel sprouts, broccoli, etc. After I go I feel drained, but at

least I feel somewhat better. Usually I may need a Lomotil (Lonox) to control the diarrhea. One of those is as strong as two Imodiums. I try only to take them as a last resort. The most I ever

take is two, but I can take a max of three a day if needed.

These meds I have IBS covered coming & going. But the pain is always in control. 

Does anyone else here take these meds?

If so, how do you take them?

How often do you take them?

Do you have a special diet that helps you use them effectively?

What is it?

Thx,


----------

